# Anybody boating/fishing anyway?



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Jiw275 said:


> Motors are electric.


I think you need to look up the definition of a motor.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hell yes! I fish by myself that's how I keep my sanity. Being a essential worker I'm next to people all day long but I can't fish by myself in my boat (yeah right). They can watch me not fish tomorrow morning at 7:00am. I would not fish if there was any logic in what she was saying but it's all hogwash!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GongShot (Nov 28, 2010)

greelhappy said:


> That is one of the major problems of making tough decisions dundo. There is always some one who will feel unjustly punished because of others. Personally, I think that if the lighter rules would have been heeded, the more stricter ones would not have had to be implemented. Like a child at home who pushes it to the limit, until mama explodes, then everyone suffers.


I can understand how a popular fishing spot, like Tippy Dam, where the crowds can get too busy/packed for the current Covid situation could be closed down.. It should be taken it on a case by case basis.

But the latest "rules" make zero sense. I can put my boat by myself or with the wife, and maybe see 1 or 2 trucks at the launch here in West Mi., so I figure the Detroit area boat launches must be either extremely busy and dudes are greeting each other at the boat launch like Hollywood actresses kissing each other on both cheeks? 
Again, It should be taken it on a case by case basis and people using common sense.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going steel head fishing and don't give a sheet, bought my gas locally won't be stopping along the way. fish on


----------



## Reel2000 (Mar 25, 2017)

DirtySteve said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of a motor.


It’s common sense but here is the definition for you...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

DirtySteve said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of a motor.


Does it really matter?

Not very often is my Mercury referred to as an outboard engine.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Let us find something else about which we can disagree.

The sky appears to be blue.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Reel2000 said:


> It’s common sense but here is the definition for you...
> View attachment 518897


Words have definitions and those matter when it comes to laws.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys have been home way to long.....go fishing already.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Jiw275 said:


> Motors are electric.


There are a few people at Ford "Motor" Company that disagree with you.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Who's all going this weekend, it's the openers of walleye and trout season? I'll be somewhere, in a boat, shore fishing or waders.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't own my own boat, so I've had this dilemma for too long! But, I've been in the process of looking for a decent 16ft that will fit in my garage and allow me out onto inland waters. If I would've pulled the trigger on that prior to all this, I'd likely be taking it out by myself or with my son (probably would just use the trolling motor though depending on where I was). For the folks that live on a lake with a dock (like my parents), I absolutely do not understand the logic of not being able to take out your pontoon/boat for a ride or some fishing with yourself or with household. 

Also, Yesterday it was beautiful out....I went for a nice walk on some private acreage. Very hilly terrain, I probably hoofed a good 5 miles. Even slung on a bag on my back full of iron to get that extra work out. Beautiful and didn't see any others that were closer than say about 145-540 yds. Funny thing is, on my way home by myself in my own car, passed probably 200+ people that were walking/running/chatting on a 6 ft wide sidewalk down this 4-5 mile stretch...go figure.

I'm very much a rule follower type...but also a pretty logical person. When the world starts to defy sound logic, I tend to default to my own logic on how to be safe and healthy. 

Man, I started coming to the MS Forum about a year ago because I just started really getting into fishing and love seeing pictures and reading about different techniques from all you more experienced anglers....sure hope we can get back to that soon! Good luck to you all!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Slimshady said:


> There are a few people at Ford "Motor" Company that disagree with you.


Huh? Did they change the name from Romeo Engine Plant to Romeo Motor Plant and not send out a press release? I'm confused...musta missed that email...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Slimshady said:


> There are a few people at Ford "Motor" Company that disagree with you.


Maybe thats because motor is easier to spell


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes - live on inland lake and have been out about 5 times in my 14 footer. Mostly use the trolling motor - once in awhile the gas motor. So far, only by myself. Launched the boat at a private launch on good Friday, but I hear that the public launch is now posted (I have not verified that). I seriously doubt that any judge in this state is going to fine you the $1000 and I expect it the ticket to be dismissed should one be issued. Our governor is violating the constitution and bill of rights she swore to uphold.

If a CO is doing his job and following his bosses order, I would not be surprised to see a ticket issued - he is just doing his job - if he did not do his job he risks being fired. Any local police officer will use common sense and may caution you against using your boat. So far, not sure if anyone on the lake has reported me.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Big Hoss said:


> US customs and border do use the fancy drones, so you probably aren't getting away with anything they won't be well aware of.
> 
> That being said. Hope you catch a few.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Drones can't fly in the winds we had last weekend. Thanks for the heads up, they are already on my radar.


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

It's been too windy most days to even take my 14 footer out. Tried perch fishing and the anchor would not hold in 17 mph wind.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

6Speed said:


> Huh? Did they change the name from Romeo Engine Plant to Romeo Motor Plant and not send out a press release? I'm confused...musta missed that email...


I have always thought of "motors" as being electric and "engines" as being gas or steam-powered, so I can see why most of us thought that was correct. However, I guess we were all wrong. But an engine is just a category underneath motors. 

Straight from Merriam-Webster's Dictionary:


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

My buddy has place on cadillac lake.Said they are not allowed to put there docks in.Said his neighbor put his in and they made him take it out


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> My buddy has place on cadillac lake.Said they are not allowed to put there docks in.Said his neighbor put his in and they made him take it out


Who is they?


----------

